

 MyEsalon Needs Feedback on Design, UI,UX - leonhuu007
http://www.myesalon.com

======
knkella
The website looks really old style and average.

The menu containing Web marketing, Web designing and so on, needs to modified.
Probably a smaller and better font would do the job.

And most importantly the icons for design and development, web management and
everything do not follow any theme. They all seem to portray a different theme
for the icons. Probably changing them would be a good a option.

Lastly the about section also needs a lighter font color and different font
size.

